# 87 Audi 5000S Quattro?



## joshed_03GTi (Feb 9, 2009)

I recently have been starting to look for one of these cars. Its main use would be a winter car, so the awd is a plus...but is this guy asking too much...for a vehicle thats 22 years old?
http://www.sdwheelsforyou.com/...50082


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

i paid 500.00 for my 87 5000s. i had to spend some coin on brake rotors and calipers amongst a few other things to make it road worthy. It is worth what ever your willing to pay. great winter car.


----------

